# How old to start agility!?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You can start pre-agility training, or puppy agility, any time, but it is best to wait until at least 12 months before doing any real jumping or other impact work. It is worth protecting those growing joints in the early months to avoid problems in later life. There are lots of other fun things to try, though - nose work and scent games, more of the sort of obedience training games you are already doing, off leash walks in areas with interesting sights and smells, etc, etc. Remember that she is still very young and doing a lot of growing - sometimes puppies need reminding that it is time to sleep!


----------

